# Time for change?



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

When the R35 was launched it was stated at the time that there was only room on the colour chart for a limited range. It was also stated that these would be changed every year after the initial period. Now, we have had the SpecV purply colour and also a change to the white after some feedback from European customers. But what is the likelihood of a colour change in 2010? And, as everyone will have a different view of what a new colour should be, perhaps the question to ask is *what colour should we get rid of?*


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Er, hasnt Titanium already been dropped?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> Er, hasnt Titanium already been dropped?


Almost - it is dropped from North American market.

D

PS HNY Andy :wavey:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I would say get rid of non of the colours above as they are sort of main colours that people want although not too sure about "red" ,but red is a main colour for a lot of manufacturers. I would say probably they need to add a few more colours to their option list. I would like to see "Blue" perhaps "burnt orange"


----------



## UnionJackJim (May 31, 2009)

*Dont drop any*

drop the white , to make it more desirable :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: but all joking aside , my vote is to keep them all & just add more colours + perhaps offer a custom colour choice at ordering stage ?


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Drop the WHITE!


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Drop the black........by all accounts it only falls off the car anyway!


----------



## TomTomGTA (May 13, 2008)

Titanium! So mine's value will SKYROCKET HARHARHAHR....

Happy new year to all of you!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Black, doesn't show the car off I think.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Drop the black (i have one) and it's shit quality. Not worthy of the car.


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

Drop the silver.........its the best paint "simples"

LOL. My paint work is simply gorgeous. Values UP


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Drop the current black, that seems pretty flat unless it's just been washed/detailed, and replace with a more interesting black.

And perhaps this time with a few more coats...


----------



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

Drop the brown...err I mean titanium.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Silver...yawn! It's a BMW colour anyway.opcorn:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Bath Tub white just has to go !!!!


----------



## sn:afu (Feb 18, 2009)

I voted black, as already pointed out doesn't show off the car the best, however i'd also get rid of the titanium.

Interestingly i'd like to see a return of bayside blue, but not sure it would work with the lines of the car.............


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Titanium is the best color of all....shows the lines of the GTR better then any other of the colors...


Drop the ugly black....gets scratches simply from looking at it....:chuckle:


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

drop titanium.... oh it already is

they need to add a blue of some sort, like on the R34

surprised at all of the drop the black responses; however, traditional GT-R colors of yore are white, red, silver


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Drop Titanium and add a Blue or Orange :smokin:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

LOL. What is it with orange cars?


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> LOL. What is it with orange cars?


Well if you're gonna cover the car in orange peel paint............:chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Don't need to as with the bloody horrible water based paints these days ...................


----------



## donkey (Dec 13, 2009)

Perhaps not surprising but the results of this poll are a close inverse of the "Whats the best exterior colour?" thread.

So we are consistent if nothing else.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

donkey said:


> Perhaps not surprising but the results of this poll are a close inverse of the "Whats the best exterior colour?" thread.
> 
> So we are consistent if nothing else.


The reality of ownership kicks in....if i had a detailer living in my garage...it's black all day long as my favourite and the colour to keep......


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

misters3 said:


> Well if you're gonna cover the car in orange peel paint............:chuckle:


LOL there goes another hot steaming mouth full of brew all over the screen.....


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Hmmm, interesting results so far. Maybe that also explains why there are no Titanium R35s in the GTROC Calendar 2010


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> Hmmm, interesting results so far. Maybe that also explains why there are no Titanium R35s in the GTROC Calendar 2010


I could have sent some....:chuckle:


----------



## TomTomGTA (May 13, 2008)

Come on you are all just jealous you didn't choose Titanium!:chuckle:
And I didn't buy the calendar for that reason!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

:chuckle:
Oh well there's always next year


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Titanium........just a fancy word for grey! :chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Or gay !!!


----------



## TomTomGTA (May 13, 2008)

TITANIUM! Because it's the color of the new DALEKS!!!










EXTERMINATE:chuckle:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Keep titanium and silver ,looks cool ,drop dark metal grey as it's been done to death in various forms .Not seen a decent Blue on a re coated 35 .I think Nissans yellow would look nice .


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

agreed. there are three silver/grey variants and that's too many


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Talking to Nissan this evening, _Titanium _is also the least popular colour for all UK sales


----------



## Ellsworth (Jan 4, 2008)

titanium and black. Controversial I know, but Ive never seena black car that shows off the cars unique lines and styling. Titanium just looks a bit gay.


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

drop the purple lol
sorry david


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I dunno. The purple one I got to play with at the weekend was quite nice actually


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

TomTomGTA said:


> Titanium! So mine's value will SKYROCKET HARHARHAHR....
> 
> Happy new year to all of you!


Agreed


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

Ellsworth said:


> titanium and black. Controversial I know, but Ive never seena black car that shows off the cars unique lines and styling. Titanium just looks a bit gay.


Oh, Man, difference of opinion I know but how can you say Black doesn't show the lines? I think it shows them off the best... admittedly best when clean and shiny! Click the thumbnail to see what I mean.


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

Ellsworth said:


> titanium and black. Controversial I know, but Ive never seena black car that shows off the cars unique lines and styling. Titanium just looks a bit gay.




:blahblah:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Ellsworth said:


> titanium and black. Controversial I know, but Ive never seena black car that shows off the cars unique lines and styling. Titanium just looks a bit gay.


Not sure about youre comment over the best color (TI) ever painted onto a GTR....










Black looks boring,have the comparisation,my other GTR is black and if both stand together in my shop,the Ti stands out:thumbsup:


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

EvolutionVI said:


> Not sure about youre comment over the best color (TI) ever painted onto a GTR....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STUNNING!

You can have any old Merc, Audi, Ford in black and silver and white, Ti stands out, class!


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Love that in Ti. Looks fantastic.
Can't believe it's not popular in U.K. but thats prob a good thing.
& as for gay WTF


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I'd have to say white would be the one to go as it's so hard to keep clean and I hate washing cars. That's why I chose silver. I have to admit though, the day I collected mine from MH, they had a TI one on the stand and it looked gorgeous. I did think for a moment that I'd chosen the wrong colour.


----------



## JoZeff (Feb 2, 2010)

You did! ;-)
I think White suits the wheels and the shape best. 
A mid blue like audis would look good.


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

Varsity said:


> STUNNING!
> 
> You can have any old Merc, Audi, Ford in black and silver and white, Ti stands out, class!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

JoZeff said:


> A mid blue like audis would look good.


Very interesting you should say that


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

Fuggles said:


> Very interesting you should say that


Your getting an MRC 1998 Nogaro S4 aren't you?

YouTube - MRC Vmax 198mph video

:clap:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

There is a nice metallic purply-brown you can get on a Qashqai.


----------



## B27il (Oct 29, 2011)

Add yellow, burnt orange and lambo green:clap:


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

Admittedly I wash mine every 20 minutes, but black is the only way to go  

Vectras and Mondeos are silver... :S


----------

